# Cách tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh trong 10 bước đơn giản



## kanixza (3/12/20)

Thoạt đầu, việc tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh có vẻ như là một thử thách lớn. Tuy nhiên, sau một vài tuần, việc tắm cho bé sẽ dễ dàng như thay tã cho bé .

Chúng tôi đã đề cập đến vấn đề này trước đó trong bài viết, nhưng cần nhắc lại: cho đến khi cuống rốn của bé rụng, hãy dính vào bông tắm bằng bọt biển. Các bước dưới đây là hướng dẫn cách tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh khi trẻ không còn cuống rốn.

Dưới đây là cách tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh với 10 bước đơn giản!

*1) Có Tất cả Vật dụng của Bạn Tiện dụng*
Điều đầu tiên trước tiên: hãy đảm bảo có sẵn tất cả các nguồn cung cấp mà chúng tôi đã liệt kê ở trên. Chọn một nơi ổn định để sắp xếp tất cả các hạng mục. Một số cha mẹ thích sử dụng mặt bàn trong phòng tắm, hoặc thậm chí chỉ sử dụng bồn tắm.
Những người khác thích sử dụng bàn thay đồ hoặc bàn bếp. Dù bạn chọn bề mặt nào, chỉ cần đảm bảo rằng nó an toàn và ổn định.
*2) Đổ đầy nước vào bồn tắm của con bạn*
Bước thứ hai là đổ đầy nước vào bồn tắm. Bạn chỉ cần hai đến ba inch nước để tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh.
Nhiệt độ nước phải gần bằng nhiệt độ cơ thể người — 98,6 độ F. Bất kỳ nơi nào từ 90 ° F đến 100 ° F đều hoàn hảo. Sử dụng nhiệt kế để đảm bảo rằng bạn đã có nhiệt độ vừa phải.
*3) Nhẹ nhàng đặt trẻ sơ sinh của bạn vào bồn tắm*
Với một tay đỡ phía sau đầu của con bạn và tay kia đặt dưới mông, nhẹ nhàng hạ bé xuống bồn tắm. Đừng để chúng lao vào đầu! Hãy để đứa trẻ của bạn nhúng ngón chân vào trước.
Mẹo của chuyên gia: Cũng có thể hữu ích nếu bạn đặt một chiếc khăn dưới đáy bồn tắm, điều này giúp tạo cảm giác mềm mại hơn và ngăn bé trượt quá nhiều.






*4) Giám sát chặt chẽ em bé của bạn*
Hãy theo dõi sát sao đứa con của bạn và đảm bảo rằng chúng đang thích tắm! Một số trẻ sơ sinh tự nhiên xuống nước và có tiếng nổ trong bồn tắm. Mặt khác, một số trẻ sơ sinh cần thời gian để làm quen với cảm giác được ở trong nước và được tắm.
Dù trường hợp có thể là gì, chỉ cần theo dõi em bé của bạn chặt chẽ. Nếu chúng đang vui, hãy để chúng chơi trong bồn một lúc! Nếu họ có vẻ không thoải mái, hãy cố gắng vượt qua thời gian tắm nhanh chóng.
*5) Tạo bọt và rửa cẩn thận*
Như chúng tôi chắc chắn bạn đã biết, trẻ sơ sinh có làn da cực kỳ mềm mại và mỏng manh . Điều đó có nghĩa là bạn cần hết sức nhẹ nhàng khi thoa các sản phẩm làm sạch và dầu gội . Bạn có thể chọn sử dụng một chiếc khăn siêu mềm, hoặc bạn có thể chỉ cần dùng tay. Nếu bạn thích sử dụng tay, hãy tháo nhẫn, vòng tay hoặc đồng hồ bạn đang đeo.
Sau khi pha, hãy dùng một cốc nhựa nhỏ để rửa sạch cho bé. Chỉ cần múc một cốc đầy nước và nhẹ nhàng đổ lên vùng có xà phòng trên cơ thể bé. Hãy cẩn thận để không để nước xà phòng vào mắt hoặc mũi của người thân của bạn!
*6) Bắt đầu với đầu và mặt của con bạn*
Khi tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh, tốt nhất bạn nên bắt đầu từ đầu và mặt của chúng vì bạn muốn rửa những vùng đó trước khi nước quá xà phòng. Điều này làm giảm khả năng họ bị xà phòng bắn vào mắt khi bạn rửa sạch.
Một lần nữa, bạn có thể dùng khăn hoặc tay. Một số cha mẹ thích sử dụng bông gòn cho đầu và mặt của con họ, và đó cũng là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời!
*7) Rửa tay, chân và bụng của con bạn*
Sau khi đã ủ và rửa sạch đầu và mặt cho trẻ sơ sinh, bạn có thể tập trung vào cánh tay, chân, bụng và lưng của chúng. Những khu vực này có xu hướng dễ rửa hơn một chút so với những nơi nhạy cảm hơn. Rửa nhẹ nhàng và tiếp tục theo dõi đứa trẻ của bạn.




*8) Đừng quên tất cả những nơi dễ bỏ sót*
Trẻ sơ sinh có rất nhiều nếp gấp và cuộn đáng yêu, có thể dễ dàng bỏ sót khi bạn tắm cho chúng. Đặc biệt, hãy nhớ rửa sạch các nếp gấp quanh cổ, cổ tay, đầu gối và khuỷu tay của trẻ sơ sinh. Và đừng quên làm sạch phía sau tai của bé, cũng như giữa các ngón tay và ngón chân của bé.
Rửa kỹ bộ phận sinh dục và vùng quấn tã của bé. Việc làm sạch khu vực này là cực kỳ quan trọng, nhưng công việc này phải luôn được để sau cùng. Bằng cách đó, bất kỳ vi khuẩn hoặc vi trùng nào được rửa sạch sẽ không làm bẩn các khu vực khác trên cơ thể người thân của bạn, giúp ngăn ngừa phát ban và các tình trạng da khác.
*9) Nhẹ nhàng vỗ khô trẻ sơ sinh của bạn*
Sau khi tắm xong cho trẻ sơ sinh, bạn có thể lấy chúng ra khỏi bồn tắm và đặt chúng trên một chiếc khăn mềm và sạch. Dùng khăn nhẹ nhàng thấm khô, theo trình tự mà bạn đã rửa sạch cơ thể. Em bé của bạn có thể cảm thấy hơi lạnh khi lần đầu tiên bước ra khỏi bồn tắm, vì vậy, nó sẽ giúp làm khô người nhanh chóng.
Cuối cùng, thoa kem dưỡng ẩm an toàn, dịu nhẹ, mặc tã mới và mặc quần áo ấm cho trẻ sơ sinh. Và Voila! Bạn đã có một em bé sạch sẽ, đáng yêu trên tay.





Bây giờ bạn đã biết cách tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh, bạn đã bớt lo một việc cho em bé! Hãy ghi nhớ 10 lời khuyên này và bạn sẽ trở thành một chuyên gia về việc tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh trước khi biết điều đó.


----------

